# ESU LokSound v5 DCC (58420) Sound/Speaker Issues



## gcollins2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello everyone! I just purchased a LokSound 58420 with a 50326 speaker and installed it in a DCC Ready Atlas Alco S-2 Loco. I'm testing out the sound from the speaker and the bells sounds great but the air horn and the drive sound is barely heard and seems to be a bit rough as it sounds like the speaker is being overdriven.

I have the volume down to 50% and from ESU's website, the speaker is an 8 ohm 2W speaker so this should not be driving it too hard. I have LokProgrammer and I've tried various sounds for both and all of them sound horrible. I am using the standard ESU sound library which was download while installing the programming software.

So I guess my question is, what could I be doing wrong with the configuration? Or am I? I'm so new to DCC and all it's wonderful fun things I'm just wondering if I'm missing something in the config to properly set the sound.

If anyone can help, that would be wonderful!

Thanks!

Glen


----------



## gcollins2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

Well I did a complete reset of the decoder and reuploaded the firmware to wipe everything out and that seems to have cured the sound issues. While I'm not please with the quality, it's at least workable until I can get a better speaker. Learning this DCC stuff is way too fun!  

Glen


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

So firmware bug?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Does the speaker have an air tight box on one side of the diaphram?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you checked for a different sound file in the ESU on-line library?

You do realize each of the sounds within the file are individually adjustable for volume with or without the ESU programmer.


----------



## gcollins2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

Severn said:


> So firmware bug?


Maybe. Or it could have been a wrong setting in one of the CV's.


----------



## gcollins2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

D&J Railroad said:


> Does the speaker have an air tight box on one side of the diaphram?


I don't think it does. Here is the description. ESU-50326 14mm X 12mm square speaker with Sound Chamber


----------



## gcollins2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Have you checked for a different sound file in the ESU on-line library?
> 
> You do realize each of the sounds within the file are individually adjustable for volume with or without the ESU programmer.


Yes. When I reset and reloaded the firmware I was able to now hear the drive sound ok without distortion. I just need to play with the parameters now.

Thanks all for the tips!

Glen


----------



## Viperjim01 (Jul 31, 2021)

And to fix and amplify your sounds. Install the speaker in a baffle housing. You will be amazed at the sound difference and you can install the baffle and test it without the shell of tank and without the baffle, and you will hear the difference.


----------

